# Fire Separation between garage and single family (Joists)



## LKorzen (Sep 10, 2019)

I am really hoping someone here can help.  I have looked everywhere but have not yet found a specific answer to our question.  I have a call into our local fire marshall but have not heard back from them.  We are selling our home in RI and as part of the inspection, we were asked to add a fire separation between the wall that is shared between our garage and the house.  

The garage is two stories BUT on the second floor is just for storage, it is not finished.  There are no openings between the garage and the house just a wall.  Our plan so far is to put 1/2 or 5/8 gypsum board on the wall that is shared.

Our question is that between the two floors in the garage are joists that run across the floor and into the house about 3ft.  What do we do about these joists?  I have received conflicting advice ranging from having to take out the entire second floor of the garage to simply ignoring the joists that run into the house.  Please help!


----------



## Paul Sweet (Sep 10, 2019)

Did the buyer's home inspector ask for it?  A fire separation might not be required if the house was built under an older code that didn't require one, or before there were codes.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2019)

Welcome


Do you live in an incorporated city?

Roughly How old is the house ?

About how long have you lived in it?

WHO is asking for this??

Seems like it should have been built to code and all that stuff there.



Is this part of the attic or just a separate room,?  """"BUT on the second floor is just for storage"""


----------



## LKorzen (Sep 10, 2019)

The potential buyers are asking for the fire separation!  The house was built in 1950.  I will try to attach a photo...


----------



## steveray (Sep 10, 2019)

Not required, so ask them exactly what they want or are willing to accept....


----------



## Rick18071 (Sep 10, 2019)

Just run 1/2" drywall all the way to the roof and seal around the joists where they come out of the wall. And a steel door between the house and garage.


----------



## LKorzen (Sep 10, 2019)

steveray said:


> Not required, so ask them exactly what they want or are willing to accept....


Are you serious!!!  That would be awesome!  Why is it not required?


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2019)

I was thinking just add layer of Type X sheetrock to the ceiling of the garage.


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2019)

LKorzen said:


> The potential buyers are asking for the fire separation!  The house was built in 1950.  I will try to attach a photo...




You have to make it into a link and post the link


----------



## cda (Sep 10, 2019)

Knock $1000 off the price and say here is the house.


----------



## classicT (Sep 10, 2019)

LKorzen said:


> Are you serious!!!  That would be awesome!  Why is it not required?


The code under which the home was built most likely did not require the separation. Newer codes require 1/2" GWB on garage/house separation wall and 5/8" Type X GWB when separating garage from habitable space above.

These home inspectors seldom know when codes were implemented and will arbitrarily state that it is required. The reality is that what they write up is a series of recommendations that are not enforceable. 

Make the fix, knock your price down $1000, or tell them it is for sale as is.... it's up to you.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 10, 2019)

Home inspectors drive me bonkers...…...I agree, tell them to pound sand, or maybe knock your price down a little.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 11, 2019)

Be "nice" home inspectors perform a valuable service and many adhere to a code of ethics. CREIA in CA is one such certification group as is ASHI. Often times first time (and out of area) buyers have no idea what they are buying.


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2019)

Sorry, I should have qualified the statement, I know there are good ones out there.

It drive me bonkers when  home Inspectors that say something needs to be fixed, when it doesn't apply to the home due to it's age.

It would be fine to call it out, if they feel the need to put it in their report.


----------



## VillageInspector (Oct 2, 2019)

I have to agree when it comes to the criticisms about home inspectors. I have had my share of dealings with them and yes there are a few really good ones but the problem is its just a few. Home inspectors are paid to find things wrong, building codes be damned. Simple response in this case is the home was built prior to that specific code requirement, take it or leave it, or if the seller so chooses to sweeten the deal a bit that's another resolution but for these guys to walk into structures and go spouting off makes the AHJs look foolish until they are able to defend themselves which they should not have to do to begin with and my other issue is we are bound by code books, past and present, whereas these guys are bound only by their imagination.


----------

